# Fixed or Adjustable sights?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I've done my share of searching and am not coming up with the info that I'm looking for, concerning fixed or adjustable sights. :smt024

I'm going to purchase a 45 Colt with a 7 1/2" barrel, but my decision is with the brand....Uberti Cattleman Bisley (fixed sights) or Ruger Bisley (adjustable sights). :smt100 Both are quality revolvers, but I'll be using this handgun for hunting purposes and am concerned if fixed sights will meet the demand for good accuracy.

What do you use on your hunting revolver, fixed or adjustable sights?

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Ruger should hold just fine and many have them on their hunting revolvers around here. I'll be using a S&W M-29 if I ever get the chance to go. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Shooting for groups on paper or 7 yard self defense drills can be served by non adjustable sights. In my opinion when hunting, you owe it to your prey to dispatch them within as short a time as possible. The way you accomplish that is to know where to hit and hit that precise spot. It takes adjustable sights or significant skill with a file to set your gun up properly to achieve that result

Good luck and good hunting.

:smt1099.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Adjustable*

Bowhunter57: Sir; adjustable sights for handgun hunting. I could write why how, when, and what ever.

Adjustable sights and set them for your proposed longest shot. From that you'll be able to adjust as needed.

Practice until you feel very confident then practice until you are sure.
Handgun hunting, much like bow hunting is a blast.

Just know your limitations and respect them.
I am a Ruger Single action shooter, so guess what, Rugers only.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*TOF* expressed my thoughts exactly. Adjustables for hunting, if you aren't going to use a scope.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you, to all that have replied, so far. 

I intend to reload for this handgun and from everything that I'm reading/hearing the Ruger is the best choice for strength with hunting loads and flexability with sight adjustability.

I would like to load some moderate loads in 800 to 900 f.p.s. using lighter weight semi-wadcutters for small game/varmints. These loads should give great accuracy with plenty of knockdown power for the intended game.

Then in the fall use some heavier hunting loads in 1100+ f.p.s. using 200gr. or heavier jacketed hollow points for whitetails.

Now, all I need to do is find a good price on a Ruger Bisley. So far, the best I have found is $488. :smt023

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If I may add my own comments:

I prefer adjustable sights for two reasons. First, obviously, is that they're easier to sight in with. Click adjustments are much more easily set for minute corrections than fixed. Fixed sight adjustments require a file and judicious use of barrel turning or sight bending, neither too precise.

But the adjustable sight provides a much better sight picture than most fixed sight handguns. The exception to this is the flat-top style single action with a good Patridge type rear sight.

The fixed sight revolver has a radiused top surface, the topstrap of the gun itself. The eye must decide if the front sight is level with the top of the rear sight, or tangent top an imaginary arc formed by the curvature. Since the blade of adjustable sights is a flat and square surface, it provides a more precise reference point.

As far as I'm concerned, adjustable sights become fixed sights after sighting in. When I've sighted in, I don't continue to fiddle with the adjustments.

There. I've said much more than I intended. Pontificating again.

Bob Wright

And, one more thing: I prefer plain black, non-reflective sights. The plastic inlays often cause an aura or halo that under some conditions prevent precise aiming. I don't use scopes or optical sights, as that defeats the purpose, to me, of the handgun. A heavy, scoped single shot is no more practical than a good carbine or light rifle.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Powder*

Bowhunter57: Sir; a thought;

regardless of the models; each; will have its on liking for accuracy loading.

Should you be using a chrono, during the establishment phase of powder loads? Then the accuracy chart; you'll probably find; slow doesn't help with accuracy or vise versa.

Slugging your barrel, ordering lead based against the slug will eliminate certain variables from the git-go.

Do follow up with your thinking. and Thanks


----------

